# anything but Fruit Flies!!!!!



## DeadInTheBasement (Jan 21, 2006)

do nymphs eat anything but fruit flies(i dont like useing them to messy)


----------



## Rick (Jan 21, 2006)

Pinhead crickets but IMO they are worse.


----------



## Johnald Chaffinch (Jan 22, 2006)

have you tried ordering 'flightless' fruit flies?

or do you mean the medium is too messy?

mantids eat almost anything!


----------



## infinity (Jan 22, 2006)

yeah, hate pinheads... at least FFs are predictable to a degree... - especially the flightless. On that topic though, has anyone tried adding things like lavender oil or something to media to make them smell nicer? - they're natural so I would imagine not harmful?!


----------



## DeadInTheBasement (Jan 22, 2006)

i already have to get pinhead crickets for my other pets(veiled chameleon,crested gecko,salamanders)i have never given FFs a try but i think im willing to.how many should i start with to make a colony?


----------



## dino. (Jan 22, 2006)

try baby cockroaches theyre exoskelyton is soft after molting so you can easily feed them to nymphs


----------



## Jay (Jan 23, 2006)

If you are looking for either wingless fruitflies or containers (I saw you were looking for deli cups in another discussion) I would recommend http://www.joshsfrogs.com/catalog/index.php

I am on a limited budget and I got both my fruitflies and containers from him and the fruitflies were mite free. =)

I have never had wingless fruitflies make a mess. They are so easy to culture.


----------

